# [Horde] Neuanfang



## Estrala (1. März 2008)

Ich Grüße Euch, WoW Spieler.

Nach langem hin und her..
Ich war es Satt, jeden Tag einzuloggen und genervt zu werden von Leuten.
Ich hatte keine lust mehr, die gleichen öden Bosse zu legen, weil man sie schon zum 200sten mal machte und sie keine Gefahr mehr waren.
Ich hatte keine lust mehr, in das Schlachtfeld zu gehen und die Gegner zu vermöbeln.
Mein Umfeld, der Realm, es war einfach nicht mehr das wie früher. Daher habe ich mich nun Entschlossen, diesen Schritt zu machen.

Hiermit erwecke ich das Projekt " Chaos " zum Leben.

Die Horden Gilde Chaos, wird ein Neustart sein. Jeder wird von Null auf einem neuen Realm anfangen. Das Ziel der Gilde ist es, in naher Zukunft aktiv zu Raiden und dem PvP Content entgegen zu treten. Ich suche hier nicht nach Gelegenheitsspielern die erst in 4 Monaten Stufe 70 sind. Dies soll ein schnelles Leveln werden, sodass wir in möglichst früher Zukunft die ersten Raids beginnen können.
Diese Gilde wird eine Gemeinschaft. Sie wird Regeln haben und von einer kleinen Gruppe geleitet.


Alles weitere könnt Ihr auf http://chaos-horde-gilde.foren-city.de nachlesen.

Ich hoffe auf große Interesse.

MfG


----------



## lutsch0or (1. März 2008)

welcher server soll es werden?


----------



## Estrala (1. März 2008)

lutsch0or schrieb:


> welcher server soll es werden?


 PvE welcher steht noch net fest


----------



## Estrala (2. März 2008)

Push it baby


----------



## Caliostra (3. März 2008)

Na dann mal viel Erfolg; ich bin auf die Hordeseite gewechselt, und es war KEIN grosser Unterschied zur Allianz .... pack das Spiel lieber in den Schrank, kill es von der Festplatte, kündige den Account, und fang mit Deiner Zeit was vernünftiges an .............


----------



## Arenus (3. März 2008)

Bin auch dabei.

Start ist für den 7.3 geplant


----------



## Maron. (5. März 2008)

Schade :/ bei einem PvP Server wär ich dabei :3


----------



## Fhawn (5. März 2008)

> Ich hatte keine lust mehr, die gleichen öden Bosse zu legen, weil man sie schon zum 200sten mal machte und sie keine Gefahr mehr waren.


 Ohne Dich enttäuschen zu wollen, aber das hast Du auf jeder Seite, egal ob Horde oder Allianz. Für die ersten paar Male ist es angenehm, mal kurzzeitig andere Bosse kennenzulernen, aber später besucht man dann genau die selben Bosse, wie bei der anderen Fraktion. 

Trotzdem viel Erfolg=)


----------

